# Polyurethane Foam Crown Moldings



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Check this out*

Currently on this old house there using a new type of crown molding made out of a plastic material. This is different from what your talking about. Tommy Silva General Contractor for This old house said these crown moldings are more expensive then wood but there so much easier to install you will save money on the Labor. Definately go to this old house website they will definately have something on this. Just check out on the website the current project there working on. :Thumbs:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Just went to website here is your info.*

I just went to the This old house website. The information is as follows. Custom polyurethane moldings and trim. They list the following for where they purchased them at. First they list.....www.architectural-elements.com....Second they list Manufacturer...www.spectis.com. I hope this will help you out. :Thumbs:


----------



## bigpete (Sep 15, 2004)

Custom polyurethane moldings are 10x more expensive then wood and are only sold in lengths of either 8', 10' and sometimes 12'. The shorter lengths mean more scarf joints which means more time. The only time I use urethane moldings is when an interior designer is involved and has to have a certain pattern or when the customer is not concerned with price. The best way to finish them is with a sprayer. Here are a few pics.

*This one is over $30 a foot....*

http://www.jlmoldingdesign.com/portfolio/crown/crown7/holg_final3.jpg 

http://www.jlmoldingdesign.com/portfolio/crown/crown7/holg_final5.jpg 

*This one is about $15 a foot....*

http://www.jlmoldingdesign.com/portfolio/crown/crown9/volg_09.jpg 

*This is about $8 a foot...*

http://www.jlmoldingdesign.com/portfolio/crown/crown10/ann_after03.jpg

http://www.jlmoldingdesign.com/portfolio/crown/crown10/ann_after02.jpg


----------

